
Hardest sell: Nuclear waste needs good home - ljf
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-35096566
======
FrankenPC
My dad (high energy physicist) was big on the idea of dumping the nasty stuff
deep in abandoned salt mines where the Earth naturally squishes the barrels
over long periods of time and essentially re-integrates it into the ground. Of
course, human stupidity led to it's political downfall.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waste_Isolation_Pilot_Plant](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waste_Isolation_Pilot_Plant)

------
jakeogh
How does one write that many words about radioactive waste without mentioning
MSR's?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1fqB6p9pgM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1fqB6p9pgM)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAVCaUonrbE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAVCaUonrbE)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3rL08J7fDA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3rL08J7fDA)

